# Hey



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Shaun...welcome to the forum. Try looking into any ski clubs in your area. It can cost little to join and I know my regional ski council negotiates some great deals for club members at various mountains on different dates throughout the winter.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome to sbf, where ya from


----------

